# Follow the Bouncing Ball



## SketchUp Guru (20 Oct 2006)

Bouncing Ball SKP

I made a little slide show to illustrate the use of pages and layers. Go to View>Tourguide>Play Slideshow. Actually, I'm not sure if Google SketchUp has that feature so someone might let me know?


----------



## Neil (20 Oct 2006)

Yep, works fine on Google Sketchup. Very clever, Dave =D> 

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Oct 2006)

Thanks Neil.

Although that illustration isn't woodworking related, the same idea could be applied to opening doors or raising table leaves or any number of things along those lines.

I think I still have a model I did for a table that has leaves that slide in underneath the top when the top is lifted. There's a name for that sort of table but I can't think of it right now. In anycase, I animated the leaves being pulled out as a way of confirming that I had the geometry correct. The table itself wasn't anything more than basic parts but I could take that and create a table design that I'd build.

This could be used to check for conflicts between moving parts or to illustrate the order of assembly of a complex piece.


----------



## Nick W (20 Oct 2006)

Dave,

That's great. Think I might use that idea. =D>


----------



## garywayne (20 Oct 2006)

Good idea Dave.

I like that very much. It will come in very handy.


----------

